# Rockford dam studied for hydropower prospects



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup, got my opinions and some data too.
Why wouldn't Eagle lake bows drop back? Cause they can. They are just a rainbow of another color, like skams and shasta's etc.
And the data is bigger than you think. I did not turn in every head I got I don't keep all my fish. So sample size and facts give a basic picture of what is going on. Say 3 out of 6 samples were all from one group, that would statistically tell you 50% of the fish are from that group. This is called crunching data. Crudely explained I might add but, it happens in the real world and no doubt the DNR.
The debate is kind of getting tiresome, we all put fotrh info, chew on it all. I do.
I do not pretend to be any expert but have my opinions based on experiences and even what others have to say. Throw in a pinch of data and you got where I am coming from. I ain't about beating anyone down for their opinion  .
Good luck y'all!


----------



## FiberOptic (Jan 14, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> Yup, got my opinions and some data too.
> Why wouldn't Eagle lake bows drop back? Cause they can. They are just a rainbow of another color, like skams and shasta's etc.
> And the data is bigger than you think. I did not turn in every head I got I don't keep all my fish. So sample size and facts give a basic picture of what is going on. Say 3 out of 6 samples were all from one group, that would statistically tell you 50% of the fish are from that group. This is called crunching data. Crudely explained I might add but, it happens in the real world and no doubt the DNR.
> The debate is kind of getting tiresome, we all put fotrh info, chew on it all. I do.
> ...


No offense, but you should have included that in your previous report. Then my opinion might have been different.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I mentioned a ladder and should have mentioned equipment for downstream smolt passage. Where did I ever say "open to steelhead fishing"? A big ol' broodstock sanctuary is what I have in mind. Unmolested spawning above Indian Lakes, in Cedar, that sort of thing.


----------



## FiberOptic (Jan 14, 2007)

*"BROADCAST TEAM ON THE GO":lol:*


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

bombcast said:


> I mentioned a ladder and should have mentioned equipment for downstream smolt passage. Where did I ever say "open to steelhead fishing"? A big ol' broodstock sanctuary is what I have in mind. Unmolested spawning above Indian Lakes, in Cedar, that sort of thing.


I'll second that with a


----------



## FiberOptic (Jan 14, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> I'll second that with a


Nothing like "reverting" a story.:lol:


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

bombcast said:


> I mentioned a ladder and should have mentioned equipment for downstream smolt passage..


No way...I prefer my smolts to be chopped up in power turbines Other than the St. Joe...any powerhouse dams with fish passage? Anyone know how the smolt mortality is mitigated at Berrien Springs? Or do the catfish feast on the remains?


bombcast said:


> Where did I ever say "open to steelhead fishing"? A big ol' broodstock sanctuary is what I have in mind. Unmolested spawning above Indian Lakes, in Cedar, that sort of thing.


Sort of like upstream of of M-37 on the PM? Brilliant idea! I venture to guess that a fish ladder on the Rogue would pass more fish than the lamprey weir on the PM:lol: Bear in mind that portions of the "upper" Rogue are open year round. But some of those creeks you mentioned (and didn't mention) certainly have cold enough water and gravel for spawning. 

A few years ago I was fishing dries to some rising fish and caught an 11" tiger trout in the main stream not far above US-131. For those that don't know, a tiger trout is the sterile product of natural reproduction between a brown and brook trout, which are both fall spawners. They are rare, and research indicated that they have never been planted by the state anywhere in the Rogue. To me, that is some degree of proof that there are populations of naturally producing brown and brook trout in the Rogue watershed. And I'll agree the river gets warm in the summer but, in my opinion, there is significantly more thermal refuge above the dam than below.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

FiberOptic said:


> Nothing like "reverting" a story.:lol:


Reverting? I never said I wanted to fish above the dam, I'd just like to see fish get up there and hopefully add some more natural repro to the mix. Let 'em get into those tribs that don't open up until the last Sat. in April--get 'em in and get 'em out before the hooks start flying. It's all mere pipe dreams anyway, but what the hell...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> No way...I prefer my smolts to be chopped up in power turbines Other than the St. Joe...any powerhouse dams with fish passage? Anyone know how the smolt mortality is mitigated at Berrien Springs? Or do the catfish feast on the remains?


They have to be getting downstream one way or another. When fishing skams in the early summer, above Berrien, I've literally seen thousands of skam smolts piled into certain cold water refuges. Within a day or two, they're gone and the skam returns are always pretty decent. I'm not sure of the plant site, but I want to say that those smolts have to go over at least three dams to get to Lake Michigan, since they're planted up in Indiana waters. I asked one of our biologists about it and he stated that they usually don't have any issues getting over those dams--one way or the other.


----------



## FiberOptic (Jan 14, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> A few years ago I was fishing dries to some rising fish and caught an 11" tiger trout in the main stream not far above US-131. For those that don't know, a tiger trout is the sterile product of natural reproduction between a brown and brook trout, which are both fall spawners. They are rare, and research indicated that they have never been planted by the state anywhere in the Rogue. To me, that is some degree of proof that there are populations of naturally producing brown and brook trout in the Rogue watershed. And I'll agree the river gets warm in the summer but, in my opinion, there is significantly more thermal refuge above the dam than below.


Data? or,



bombcast said:


> I bet I personally liberated dozens of fish from the lower river into the upper river. Got lots of flack for it. Pop a fish below the dam/release it above.
> 
> I'd do it again in a heartbeat if I still fished there...





thousandcasts said:


> Oh, it's still being done...trust me on that one.


could it be, because some people liberated dozens of fish from the lower river? It's really hard to say, if there is not enough data to present this.

Since Bombcast didn't state what kind of fish, Is that why there are so many Pike up there? Did you help liberate some of those? Geez, those poor smolts. LOL

You wouldn't have my vote for a "smolt passage".


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

FiberOptic said:


> Data? or, could it be, because some people liberated dozens of fish from the lower river?


 I guess I don't understand your response?
How could people passing steelhead from below the dam result in a fish that is the natural product of a brook trout and brown trout? 

I think I have had enough fun dreaming about an escape hatch for the steelhead trapped below the dam every spring in good old downtown Rockford. Some interesting, and even bizarre, debates going on.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Flyfisher said:


> Some interesting, and even bizarre, debates going on.


Actually I like theory swapping with my buddies. Been in some great discussions with friends on some of the slower fishing trips I been on. Usually they never get resolved and we both walk away with the same belief we had to begin with, LOL. But once in a while somebody learns something.
I know I learned more than one thing from this thread  !

BTW Fiber, can't you come up with your own cute little saying for a signature? I feel violated.

God, I hope I can get out in my boat this weekend....
Good luck y'all!


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Oldgrandman said:


> I hope I can get out in my boat this weekend....


I wish the winds would die down and the big lake would flatten out so I could choose to do something other than steelhead fishing.


----------



## FiberOptic (Jan 14, 2007)

Flyfisher said:


> I guess I don't understand your response?
> How could people passing steelhead from below the dam result in a fish that is the natural product of a brook trout and brown trout?


LOL, kinda a trick question huh? I guess it all depends on which context people look at it. 



Oldgrandman said:


> BTW Fiber, can't you come up with your own cute little saying for a signature? I feel violated.


I couldn't help myself. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Flyfisher said:


> I wish the winds would die down and the big lake would flatten out so I could choose to do something other than steelhead fishing.


Flyfisher, I'd be in your neck of the woods if this wind would die. I can take the cold, not the wind like it's been. My boat is ready and I am looking for perch or browns myself.
Wouldn't even mind a skunk as long as I could get out just to loosen things up! :gaga:


----------

